
Fast-Roping - bookofjoe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast-roping
======
ebg13
> _The person holds onto the rope with his gloved hands and feet and slides
> down it._

Someone decided to make a special name for sliding down a rope. Ok. What other
fun names can we make for common uses?

Do firefighters in the station "fast-pole"? Do children on a playground "fast-
slide"? If I take stairs two at a time is that "fast-stairing"?

